# CX/Gravel Disc Wheel Suggestions



## caad4rep (Jul 30, 2011)

Just looking for some suggestions on a set of disc wheels for gravel racing and an occasional CX race. Mainly will be doing gravel throughout the midwest, durability is key but I'd also like to go light and fast.

I roll at about 180lbs so I like a little bit of beef on my wheels.

I don't really know any good wheel builders or have any shops nearby so I lean towards factory wheels. The main reason I'm riding gravel is because I live in the middle of nowhere but am surrounded by gravel farm roads. 

A couple that I'm looking at are the Easton EA90XD or the Stan's Grail wheels. These both look like they'd be pretty durable and be able to handle a variety of tires/conditions. I'd like to stick in the $500-$800 range. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

Check these out, the Hope XC rim, and add the rear as well. With the extra discount, should come in under $400, and I believe free shipping to the US. If you really want a sturdy, but quite a bit heavier rim, you can choose the Hope tech Enduros, but those would be more for a trail bike mountain bike. The XC's should be nice for cross/gravel use. Hope hubs for less than the prices of Stan's/generic huibs. 

Hope Hoops - Front - Pro2 Evo - 29er | Merlin Cycles

I ordered a set for my Soma Double Cross Disc, and am quite pleased with them so far. And they look great as well, laser etched graphics. 

Link to a discussion of these over at MBR

Hope Enduro Rim- Mtbr.com


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Just because you don't have a builder nearby doesn't count out finding a reputable builder to do something custom for you and still probably stay in your budget. There are a number of well-liked reputable builders who hang in the Wheel sub-forum.

A rim like the WTB Frequency I19 would be a good choice. Their rim-brake cross rims are the same, just with a brake track added. Those Hope rims look good too, although I've heard some nightmares about Merlin as a point of sale. Some of the Velocity offerings might be nice as well. Heard good things about the Airelon rim in their line-up. Believe Kinlin has some stuff that would fit your needs as well.


----------



## Love Commander (Aug 20, 2009)

Stans Arch sims laced to DT 240 hubs are another good option. Light for the price, solid, and dead simple maintenance on the hubs. 21mm internal width on the rims, so they're totally fine with 32-35mm tires.

Universal Cycles -- DT Swiss 240/Stans Arch EX Front Wheel - 29"
Universal Cycles -- DT Swiss 240/Stans Arch EX Rear Wheel - 29"

Coupon code "vip15" puts them within your price range. Rim strips and valve stems will have to be bought separately if you want to run them tubeless. Skewers aren't included.

I have this same set on my 29er hairtail and have had zero issues so far (I'm about 196ish lbs right now). Likely running them as a backup set of wheels once cross season starts back up.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

Love Commander said:


> Stans Arch sims laced to DT 240 hubs are another good option. Light for the price, solid, and dead simple maintenance on the hubs. 21mm internal width on the rims, so they're totally fine with 32-35mm tires.
> 
> Universal Cycles -- DT Swiss 240/Stans Arch EX Front Wheel - 29"
> Universal Cycles -- DT Swiss 240/Stans Arch EX Rear Wheel - 29"
> ...


You could get those same w=rims with Hope hubs for $200 or more cheaper from any of the Euro dealers, like Chain Reaction, even with the UC code.

And I've never had any issues with Merlin. Orders a Pike from them for about $740, free shipping, and had it at my doorstep within 4 days. Granted my last couple of orders have taken longer than that, but still, can't argue with those prices.


----------



## plantdude (Sep 29, 2011)

Love Commander said:


> Stans Arch sims laced to DT 240 hubs are another good option. Light for the price, solid, and dead simple maintenance on the hubs. 21mm internal width on the rims, so they're totally fine with 32-35mm tires.
> 
> Universal Cycles -- DT Swiss 240/Stans Arch EX Front Wheel - 29"
> Universal Cycles -- DT Swiss 240/Stans Arch EX Rear Wheel - 29"
> ...



This is interesting to hear. I have the older Arch rims F&R on my rigid 29er, which I do a lot of mixed terrain and gravel rides. I was told I shouldn't go smaller than 38's (currently running 38c trigger pro rear and 38 bonty CXO front). Would like to run the 33c version of both of these for events with lots of pavement. Are you running them tubeless with 32/35's?


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

Pacenti SL25s, zipp has a new gravel wheel com in out next month or stans grail


----------



## bikerector (Oct 31, 2012)

Velocity aileron is a great gravel race rim and plenty sturdy. It also has some aero shaping if you're the type to gravel race with slicks. I like to roll 28mm tires with them since I'm 220lbs for racing usually. I have them built to shimano CX-75 hubs so they're laced with 28 spokes front and rear.

You can get them built up straight from velocity either in their stock spec'ed builds or you can have them build them up however you want with their in-house wheel building crew, aptly named the wheel department. For my ailerons, I sent in the shimano hubs for them to built the wheel for me.

If you're the type that likes USA made products, velocity rims are made in Florida and the Wheel Department, along with velocity head quarters, is located in Grand Rapids, MI.


----------



## Love Commander (Aug 20, 2009)

plantdude said:


> This is interesting to hear. I have the older Arch rims F&R on my rigid 29er, which I do a lot of mixed terrain and gravel rides. I was told I shouldn't go smaller than 38's (currently running 38c trigger pro rear and 38 bonty CXO front). Would like to run the 33c version of both of these for events with lots of pavement. Are you running them tubeless with 32/35's?


Not yet, I'm not. I have noticed some of the guys I race with were running Arch rims last season. The Arch outer/inner rim widths are 24.6/21 vs. the Iron Cross at 23.2/20, for example. That's not much of a difference, IMO. However, I have a set of their Rapid OEM rims (25/21mm) laced to SS hubs I plan on using as my backup/mud wheelset next season.


----------



## bikerector (Oct 31, 2012)

Saw this thread that I posted in from about this time last year. I'm seeing a lot of similar rims being named so it should be useful for you.

CX Disc Wheelset advice needed!


----------



## masont (Feb 6, 2010)

Custom HED Road/Cyclocross Disc Brake Front Wheel - Wheelbuilder.com

DT 350, HED Belgium+ is what I'd roll with. DT hubs are (mostly) convertible between different axle standards, so if a new bike is in your future it's usually doable to convert your wheels. Note that the 350 is not convertible from QR to 15mm TA, but if you get the 15mm front they make an adapter for it to work with QR.


----------



## Stevereeneo (Aug 19, 2003)

My gravel bike has two sets of wheels. One is built with Velocity Ailerons which I use for rougher gravel and currently have Ritchey Shields on them, the other are built with Pacenti SL25s and see mostly road duty with some gravel and have Schwalbe The One tires in 700x28. 

The Ailerons weighed a few grams more if I remember correctly, but have handled some rough dirt road descents without needing any adjustments. They are a tough rim for sure. The Pacentis haven't seen enough tough use to comment either way, but I expect they'll be equally tough.

Both will handle tubeless road which was one reason I built the wheels with them. 

S


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

I've been really happy w/ my HED Ardennes SL+, but they are QR-only, can't be adapted for thru-axles. They work great on my gravel bike though.
I'm in the market for a new CX race bike this year, and am kind of at a crossroads as to whether I let those wheels affect my purchase...


----------



## harryman (Nov 14, 2014)

> I was told I shouldn't go smaller than 38's


I'm running 28's on a pair of SRAM Rise60's with a 19mm internal width, the same as your older Arches without any issue. Use your older wheelset for gravel and upgrade whatever you are pulling them off to wider set.

Wider is better, even for road rubber.

Bill Shook Talks Tubeless! - PezCycling News


----------

